# Alte FlashPlayer Version installieren?



## Tuneup (3. August 2010)

Und zwar macht der neue bei mir ein paar Probleme...
Und da habe ich diesen Link zu den älteren versionen gefunden, nur ich steig da absolut nicht durch wie ich die installieren soll.

Archived Flash Player versions

Hab das Archiv "Flash Player 9" geladen, und steig durch die ganzen Ordner etc nicht durch und weiß nicht welche Datei von dan gefühlten 3000 ich ausführen soll.
Aus der ReadMe werde ich auch nicht wirklich schlau.


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

Was für Probleme macht denn der neue?

Den alten würd ich nicht installieren... Der hat zuviele Sicherheitslücken...


----------



## Tuneup (3. August 2010)

Stürtzt einfach ab. Ohne erkennbaren Grund.
Hier ist das Problem auch beschrieben, hab auch gemacht was da gesagt wurde, ohne Besserung...
Link


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Hast du den neuesten Firefox drauf?

Was laufen denn sonst noch für Add-Ons auf ihm?


----------



## kelevra (8. August 2010)

Zum einen würde ich keine alten Versionen von Programmen installieren. Zum anderen wird das Problem wahrscheinlich eher am Browser liegen. Ein anderes Addon oder ein anderes Problem im Firefox Profil.

Du könntest mal FF neuinstallieren, vorher solltest du die Mozilla Ordner von der Platte löshen, Lesezeichen kannst du ja exportieren.


----------

